# SAN DIEGO SURF AND DA DIRECTOR PART WAYS



## Decleater (Jan 20, 2019)

SD Surf and DA Director Mark Spooner have parted ways this past week. Has anyone heard why? I heard through a parent who’s daughter was coached by him that it was a business decision. What’s going on over there? I heard he was an excellent coach.


----------



## broshark (Jan 21, 2019)

I think he's going to Force, which will merge with Surf and then Blues.  GPS will take them all over and DA in SoCal will have 4 GPS teams per age group and 3 ECNL. 

Or so I hear.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 21, 2019)

I can believe the first sentence but you lost me after that one.  If MS is going to Rebels,  it looks like a strong play for ECNL @ Rebels.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 21, 2019)

broshark said:


> I think he's going to Force, which will merge with Surf and then Blues.  GPS will take them all over and DA in SoCal will have 4 GPS teams per age group and 3 ECNL.
> 
> Or so I hear.


That’s funny. Clever.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 21, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> I can believe the first sentence but you lost me after that one.  If MS is going to Rebels,  it looks like a strong play for ECNL @ Rebels.


Rebels doesn't need MS, plenty of good people there already.  Surf parents...any info to share?  Pretty big news.


----------



## Dabizness (Jan 26, 2019)

Crickets!!!! That’s funny...no one talking? Funny business!


----------



## timbuck (Jan 26, 2019)

Saw on Instagram that Surf  DAwas pretty proud that they went 4-0 against Blues today.


----------



## sdklutz (Jan 29, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Saw on Instagram that Surf  DAwas pretty proud that they went 4-0 against Blues today.


Galaxy SD had a similar post the week before.  I chuckled.  Surf SD now mimics Galaxy SD.


----------



## InTheStands (Mar 30, 2019)

I saw the article that FC Premier, AC Brea, and Blues are partnering
The Blues going to Surf is new

https://www.soccertoday.com/golden-state-and-socal-blues-join-together/


----------



## InTheStands (Mar 30, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Saw on Instagram that Surf  DAwas pretty proud that they went 4-0 against Blues today.


Which age group?


----------

